#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Gescheiden Vrouw 20 Jaar Met Kind

## FATIMA0626

:duim:  HOI BEN EEN BERBERS MEISJE UIT NADOR BEN OPZOEK NAAR EEN SIRIEUS MAN 
HIJ MOET EERLIJK LIEF ZIJN EN KENNIS HEBBEN VAN ISLAM  :wijs:

----------


## Pusher

Hoi Fatima,

Even voor de duidelijkheid ik ben ook een (bijna) gescheiden vrouw met kind. Ik wil je n (ongevraagd) advies geven. Focus je op je kind. Investeer in je kind. Een goede man komt vanzelf wel. Ga je niet blindstaren op illussies.

----------


## misi

asalaaam , ik ben een moslim die op sits gaat om te zien hoe ze over islam sprekken.ik zal je wat zeggen fatima je bent 20 jaar gescheiden en je hebt een kind.een je wil een moslim man hebben .(dit is mooi je bent erlijk ).ik ben 24 jaar ik geef je een voorbeeld .ok .ik loop met afganse kledij,ik heb altijd heel kort haar, ik laat mijn baard veel is niet hoor het groeit niet veel, ik bid fadjr op zijn tijd en de andere gebeden ook, ik leez de koran dagelijks, ik leez de agahith dagelijs. ik breng ze in praktijk ik doe mijn best,geen leningen bij de bank geen intresten .ik ben erlijk.ik leef van dag tot dag wat alhah heeft bebaalt is het dan.,
hoe moet mijn vrouw zijn ?.ANTWOORD als jij nu mijn vrouw zou zijn dan moet je ook aan de islam en de soena aanpassen . eerst kledij lange kledij en sokken en hoofd doek tot over je boezems zoals in te koran staat en donkerekledij zoals aischa (rah) en gadiscgha (rah) je kledij moeten geen tekkeningen of fele kleuren vertonnen haram in ahadith .en alleen naar buiten gaan als het moet.je mag je neeven niet zien en mijn broers ook niet zien en mijn onkels enz alleen mijn moeder en vader en zuster en andere vrouwen.en je salah vericht ook de koran leeren lezen en begrijpen en aghadith leren .walhah je gaat pas zien wat wat leven is en geluk ;leven volgens de koran en de sioena kun je dat ANTWOORD EERS OP MIJN VRAAG DAN SPREEKEN WE VERDER.

----------


## samir123

ja in je bent be mij welkom

----------


## FATIMA0626

salllam waalaikom misi 
bedankt voor je reactie, helaas pas ik niet bij jou.
maar ken wel iemand die bij jou zou passen.echt een goeie meisje zij is zo vaak ten huwelijk gevraagd. en nooit heeft ze ja kunnen zeggen omdat ze niet van zulke mannen houdt.ze valt meer op mannen zoals jij je beschrijft ze is 19 jaaar oud .... maar er is wel een probleem ze zou helaas niet afspreken...dus ik weet niet hoe ik je met haar in contact kan brengen

----------


## FATIMA0626

hoi pusher bedankt voor je reactie
ik vind het echt jammmer dat jij ook in de scheiding zit..
ik hoop dat alles goed komt en een dikkkkke kus aan je kleine

----------


## mr_roxy

> _Geplaatst door misi_ 
> *asalaaam , ik ben een moslim die op sits gaat om te zien hoe ze over islam sprekken.ik zal je wat zeggen fatima je bent 20 jaar gescheiden en je hebt een kind.een je wil een moslim man hebben .(dit is mooi je bent erlijk ).ik ben 24 jaar ik geef je een voorbeeld .ok .ik loop met afganse kledij,ik heb altijd heel kort haar, ik laat mijn baard veel is niet hoor het groeit niet veel, ik bid fadjr op zijn tijd en de andere gebeden ook, ik leez de koran dagelijks, ik leez de agahith dagelijs. ik breng ze in praktijk ik doe mijn best,geen leningen bij de bank geen intresten .ik ben erlijk.ik leef van dag tot dag wat alhah heeft bebaalt is het dan.,
> hoe moet mijn vrouw zijn ?.ANTWOORD als jij nu mijn vrouw zou zijn dan moet je ook aan de islam en de soena aanpassen . eerst kledij lange kledij en sokken en hoofd doek tot over je boezems zoals in te koran staat en donkerekledij zoals aischa (rah) en gadiscgha (rah) je kledij moeten geen tekkeningen of fele kleuren vertonnen haram in ahadith .en alleen naar buiten gaan als het moet.je mag je neeven niet zien en mijn broers ook niet zien en mijn onkels enz alleen mijn moeder en vader en zuster en andere vrouwen.en je salah vericht ook de koran leeren lezen en begrijpen en aghadith leren .walhah je gaat pas zien wat wat leven is en geluk ;leven volgens de koran en de sioena kun je dat ANTWOORD EERS OP MIJN VRAAG DAN SPREEKEN WE VERDER.*




SALLAM brodar shoma afghan asten aqar afghan asten man mekhoham ba shma harf bezanam wa aqar shwad mara komak konid. khoda hafiz .
e-mail [email protected]

----------


## 888

> Een goede man komt vanzelf wel.


Zeker weten dat er goede man voor haar bestaat. Al heb je al een kind.

----------


## FATIMA0626

hoi ras delftenaar




thanx voor je reactie

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door FATIMA0626_ 
> *hoi ras delftenaar
> 
> 
> thanx voor je reactie*


  :duim:

----------


## jaliel

aller eerst compliment dat je in liefde gelooft en mag allah je kind alle liefde geven die er maar is 

dat het verkeerd is gegaan met je ex dat kan dunja is eenmaal zo , wel geef ik je daviess van naar jongen te kijken die ook zeker van ze eigen is om vader te zijn van dat kind gelukkig zijn er genoeg mensen in mijn omgeving die ik zie getrouwd zijn met meisje die kind heeft en machalah ze houden zo veel van dat kind dan als geen andere , ik zou zegen wallah wat er oook gebeurt in leven blijf altyd in liefde geloven want dat is iets moois , heb je msn ? pm die als je wil en verder wens ik jou en je kind alle vreugde toe en liefde

----------


## cinnamonsweet79

hoi hoe is het ik vindt het wel moedig en eerlijk wat je nu doet maar vergeet je kleine niet op de eerste plaats te zetten ik hoop je snel te spreken

----------


## nourrif

Waar gaat dit heen?

Ik vraag me af waarom ben je dan gescheiden? 
Op je 20 ste al gescheiden? 

Zo te zien was jouw huwelijkse feest langer dat het huwelijk zelf!!


ps.: mijn bovenstaande vragen hoef je niet te beantwoorden; die zijn niet aan jou rechtstreeks gesteld; ik was alleen maar hard aan het denken.!!!

----------


## 888

Wel erg vroeg.

----------


## khaled7565

hallo ik ben khaled uit apeldoorn .sproenklijk uit egypt

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door khaled7565_ 
> *hallo ik ben khaled uit apeldoorn .sproenklijk uit egypt*


Helaas zij is inmeddels voorzien!!!

----------


## zakaria-1981

Beste Fatima,

ik denk dat er genoeg mensen/mannen zijn die je accepteren zoals je bent. Ik ben zelf een ned.moslim van 24. Ik denk dat die andere meid helemaal gelijk heeft, focus je op je kind, en als God het wil zal hij jou een man geven die je verdiend.

Tegenwoordig zijn ook Marokkaanse mannen (die ik ken) iets minder kieskeurig dan vroeger, maar ja....dat kind dat is volgens velen een hindernis. 
Zie het als een geschenk van Allah(swt), geef hem de wijsheid van de Koran mee, en zorg dat je een goede moeder voor het kind zal zijn.

Groetjes Zakaria

----------


## zakaria-1981

Beste Fatima, 

je kan me ook msn-en [email protected]

----------


## muza

slam ik ben een bekeerde muslim ik wou wel eens een gesprekje met je willen hebben mijn email is [email protected]

----------


## muza

salam ik zou wel eens met je willen praaten [email protected]

----------


## aishaghandaisha

> _Geplaatst door misi_ 
> *asalaaam , ik ben een moslim die op sits gaat om te zien hoe ze over islam sprekken.ik zal je wat zeggen fatima je bent 20 jaar gescheiden en je hebt een kind.een je wil een moslim man hebben .(dit is mooi je bent erlijk ).ik ben 24 jaar ik geef je een voorbeeld .ok .ik loop met afganse kledij,ik heb altijd heel kort haar, ik laat mijn baard veel is niet hoor het groeit niet veel, ik bid fadjr op zijn tijd en de andere gebeden ook, ik leez de koran dagelijks, ik leez de agahith dagelijs. ik breng ze in praktijk ik doe mijn best,geen leningen bij de bank geen intresten .ik ben erlijk.ik leef van dag tot dag wat alhah heeft bebaalt is het dan.,
> hoe moet mijn vrouw zijn ?.ANTWOORD als jij nu mijn vrouw zou zijn dan moet je ook aan de islam en de soena aanpassen . eerst kledij lange kledij en sokken en hoofd doek tot over je boezems zoals in te koran staat en donkerekledij zoals aischa (rah) en gadiscgha (rah) je kledij moeten geen tekkeningen of fele kleuren vertonnen haram in ahadith .en alleen naar buiten gaan als het moet.je mag je neeven niet zien en mijn broers ook niet zien en mijn onkels enz alleen mijn moeder en vader en zuster en andere vrouwen.en je salah vericht ook de koran leeren lezen en begrijpen en aghadith leren .walhah je gaat pas zien wat wat leven is en geluk ;leven volgens de koran en de sioena kun je dat ANTWOORD EERS OP MIJN VRAAG DAN SPREEKEN WE VERDER.*


Is dit een grap?  :hihi:

----------


## Flupke.

> _Geplaatst door FATIMA0626_ 
> *
> HIJ MOET EERLIJK LIEF ZIJN EN KENNIS HEBBEN VAN ISLAM *


Jij zoekt iemand die net het tegenovergestelde is van jou...  :argwaan:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door muza_ 
> *salam ik zou wel eens met je willen praaten [email protected]*


Helaas is zij al voorzien, ik heb haar nicht nog gesproken. Dus dit is zinloos.

----------


## adelkarimdino

hallo fatima je moet je eigen niet druk om maken wat voor je geschreven is kan je niet om heen daar gaat allah over

----------


## 888

Fatima maakt zich ook niet druk, het komt alles goed met haar. Want er is altijd wel een goede man te vinden.

----------


## razak

Asalaam aleykum fatima 0626

Ik ben razak, ik ben moslim, ik ben altijd eerlijk en lief.

Ik heb vast baan en ik woon R,dam city.

Ik wil graag contact met je!!!  :zwaai:  


[email protected]

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door razak_ 
> *Asalaam aleykum fatima 0626
> 
> Ik ben razak, ik ben moslim, ik ben altijd eerlijk en lief.
> 
> Ik heb vast baan en ik woon R,dam city.
> 
> Ik wil graag contact met je!!!  
> 
> ...


Te laat.

----------


## ilias2006

hallo fatima alles goed .. nou met mij wel... als je hulp wil reageer dan zend me een email.... geef een zoen aan die kleine van mij  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## 888

Het gaat wel goed met haar.

----------


## shire2000

Asalamu caleykum.
fatima ik begrij je ik ben ook vroeg getrouwt geweest maar ik heb geen 
kind er is moeilijk eerlijk man ook islam volgt vind dat heeft tyd nodig
geen haast te maken zuster denk aan je kind de komt als goed.
inshaa allaah.
wasalam.

----------


## iresa

slm.meid
alles komt wel goed
ik zit ook met het zelfde probleem,maar ben wel 25 jaar met 2 kindjes,

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door iresa_ 
> *slm.meid
> alles komt wel goed
> ik zit ook met het zelfde probleem,maar ben wel 25 jaar met 2 kindjes,*


Hoelang ben je gescheiden meid?

----------


## Miroglu

Hahaha lache man!! Reacties van mensen zijn echt Grapig..

Fatima geef je een tip W8 met nieuwe relatie 
Zoeken heeft geen zn je moet ze tegen komen
ZORG eerst maar voor je kind...
Alles komt goed meid

----------


## frgf

hahahah jij bent wanhopig wie wil jouw nog hebben als je kindje hebt

----------


## Pleun

> _Geplaatst door frgf_ 
> *hahahah jij bent wanhopig wie wil jouw nog hebben als je kindje hebt*


Een beetje meer respect mag ook wel... Dat Marokkaanse meisjes en vrouwen scheiden verbaast me niks. Zeker niet bij huwelijken die door familie zijn geregeld.

----------


## Miroglu

Idd wie weet wat er Is gebeurt niemand gaat zomaar een gezin kapot maken er is altijd wel een reden voor

iemand die geen respect heeft voor zn vrouw / meisje die gene is zelf wanhopige zielige mens

God heeft scheiden niet verboden 
Je mag van je man scheiden en opnieuw gaan trouwen want elke mens heeft recht om gelukig teworden...

----------


## mnr_jamal

salaam 3 walikoem ,

alles goed ?

ik zou je graag beter welen leren kenen en in contact met jou komen.

met vreindelijk groeten .


jamal

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door mnr_jamal_ 
> *salaam 3 walikoem ,
> 
> alles goed ?
> 
> ik zou je graag beter welen leren kenen en in contact met jou komen.
> 
> met vreindelijk groeten .
> 
> ...


Heeft zij al gereageerd?

----------


## mnr_jamal

hoi 

nee ze heeft nog niet gereagert. 
 
maar waarom wel je het weten ?

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door mnr_jamal_ 
> *hoi 
> 
> nee ze heeft nog niet gereagert. 
> 
> maar waarom wel je het weten ?*


Ik denk dat zij ook niet zal reageren. Ze is inmiddels voorzien van een goeie man.

----------


## mama1

hoi

----------


## naimagh

> _Geplaatst door aishaghandaisha_ 
> *Is dit een grap? *


Moet wel want, ik mijn Quran staat het namelijk heel anders.
Ze mag zijn neven en broers niet ontmoeten (duidelijk genoeg) hij is zo onzeker dat ie d'r nu al niet vertrouwd hahaha het zal NOOIT wat worden tussen die twee  :aanwal:

----------


## romaissabia

ook ik wil hierop reageren ik ben ook een getrouwde vrouw van 20 en heb 2 kinderen tussen mij en mijn man gaat het ook niet zo goed maar 1 ding weet ik als ik zall scheiden van mijn man zou ik niet direct naar een andere vent zoeken je hebt een kind focus je daarop in plaats van een man zoeken een vrouw hoort niet op zoek te gaan ze wordt wel gevonden als er een ware voor jou is op deze aarde zal hij wel naar je toe komen waaien vat het aub niet verkeerd op meid ik hoop dat de ware jou zal vinden en jou en je kind gelukkig zal maken [GLOW=firebrick]groetjes mama van 20[/GLOW]

----------


## jawad26breitlin

hoi dame ik ben ook geschied maan ,ik wil serieus vr kan jij mij mailen op [email protected]

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door romaissabia_ 
> *ook ik wil hierop reageren ik ben ook een getrouwde vrouw van 20 en heb 2 kinderen tussen mij en mijn man gaat het ook niet zo goed maar 1 ding weet ik als ik zall scheiden van mijn man zou ik niet direct naar een andere vent zoeken je hebt een kind focus je daarop in plaats van een man zoeken een vrouw hoort niet op zoek te gaan ze wordt wel gevonden als er een ware voor jou is op deze aarde zal hij wel naar je toe komen waaien vat het aub niet verkeerd op meid ik hoop dat de ware jou zal vinden en jou en je kind gelukkig zal maken [GLOW=firebrick]groetjes mama van 20[/GLOW]   *


Wat wel belangrijk is of je 2 kinderen jongens of dochters zijn!!!

----------


## Mounta

heey fatima waar uit nador kom je kom zelf ook uit nador ben 21 jr

----------


## khaled105

echt marokaanen weer he , hebben jullie het weer over scheiden trouwen.. en die ene heeft t over baard kledjedat moet je in afghaanistaan doen jomgem dat is geen islam je moet eerst goed islam begrijpen onse geloof is heel joeser en niet 3oeser dus is makkelijk en niet moielijk islam is niet lang jalab en onverzorgde baard als zwerver en een burka dat is geen islam dat is traditie en afgaanse cultuur jongen
jij ben geen moslim jij gelooft in cultuur ga goed kennis om islam zoeken .....

----------


## moessi

lijkt wel uitverkoop hier ...iedereen biedt elkaar aan ..laat beetje aan toeval mensen

----------


## 888

Dit valt nog best mee.

----------


## AZIZ_K

> _Geplaatst door Pusher_ 
> *Hoi Fatima,
> 
> Even voor de duidelijkheid ik ben ook een (bijna) gescheiden vrouw met kind. Ik wil je n (ongevraagd) advies geven. Focus je op je kind. Investeer in je kind. Een goede man komt vanzelf wel. Ga je niet blindstaren op illussies.*


is dit een grap of zo? hoezo identiteitscrisis?! jij moet eerst op zoek naar jezelf gaan jongeman, voordat je een vrouw gat zoeken! wat doet trouwens zo'n fundi hier op de datingsite? die fundi's toch he. trek die afghaanse klofie uit scheer je baard en zoek een psycholoog alvorens een dame te zoeken.
Welke gekke vrouw wil nou zichzelf levenslang geven?! trouwen met jou is gelijk aan levenslang krijgen. opgesloten, geen mensen zien alleen de 5 bewakers (jij, jouw ouders en haar ouders). 

jouw soort heeft de islam gegijzeld, jullie dienen te worden genezen en als dat niet lukt dan uitroeien! 

gegroet

----------


## AZIZ_K

> _Geplaatst door misi_ 
> *asalaaam , ik ben een moslim die op sits gaat om te zien hoe ze over islam sprekken.ik zal je wat zeggen fatima je bent 20 jaar gescheiden en je hebt een kind.een je wil een moslim man hebben .(dit is mooi je bent erlijk ).ik ben 24 jaar ik geef je een voorbeeld .ok .ik loop met afganse kledij,ik heb altijd heel kort haar, ik laat mijn baard veel is niet hoor het groeit niet veel, ik bid fadjr op zijn tijd en de andere gebeden ook, ik leez de koran dagelijks, ik leez de agahith dagelijs. ik breng ze in praktijk ik doe mijn best,geen leningen bij de bank geen intresten .ik ben erlijk.ik leef van dag tot dag wat alhah heeft bebaalt is het dan.,
> hoe moet mijn vrouw zijn ?.ANTWOORD als jij nu mijn vrouw zou zijn dan moet je ook aan de islam en de soena aanpassen . eerst kledij lange kledij en sokken en hoofd doek tot over je boezems zoals in te koran staat en donkerekledij zoals aischa (rah) en gadiscgha (rah) je kledij moeten geen tekkeningen of fele kleuren vertonnen haram in ahadith .en alleen naar buiten gaan als het moet.je mag je neeven niet zien en mijn broers ook niet zien en mijn onkels enz alleen mijn moeder en vader en zuster en andere vrouwen.en je salah vericht ook de koran leeren lezen en begrijpen en aghadith leren .walhah je gaat pas zien wat wat leven is en geluk ;leven volgens de koran en de sioena kun je dat ANTWOORD EERS OP MIJN VRAAG DAN SPREEKEN WE VERDER.*


bovenstaande bericht was voor deze halvegare bedoeld, had verkeerde bericht gesiteerd  :knipoog:

----------


## AZIZ_K

pusher was niet voor jou bedoeld

----------


## Mounta

tegen wie heb je dat vicky

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Mounta_ 
> *tegen wie heb je dat vicky*


Zei dit tegen moessi.

----------


## azul34

masha allah,

de ene een fundamentalist,de ander een armani liefhebber....
om de ware te vinden heb je heel veel geluk nodig,dat fatima het zo probeert zal niet zomaar zijn. wie weet heeft zij daarvoor een goede reden....
elmohim jongedame, ik hoop inshallah dat je een lieve,gelovige en liefdevol man vind en een vader voor jouw kind.
maar je bent nog erg jong dus haast je niet, het komt wel goed inshallah...

wa salam!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door azul34_ 
> *masha allah,
> 
> de ene een fundamentalist,de ander een armani liefhebber....
> om de ware te vinden heb je heel veel geluk nodig,dat fatima het zo probeert zal niet zomaar zijn. wie weet heeft zij daarvoor een goede reden....
> elmohim jongedame, ik hoop inshallah dat je een lieve,gelovige en liefdevol man vind en een vader voor jouw kind.
> maar je bent nog erg jong dus haast je niet, het komt wel goed inshallah...
> 
> wa salam!*


Wat maak je je zorgen over haar?

----------


## katmandu

Er zijn nogal wat mogelijkheden onder Islam's officiele 'sharia' want 'even vlug trouwen' mag, kindhuwelijken mogen, vlug scheiden mag ook, en veelwijverij = vier vrouwen voor een en dezelfde moslimman.

En dit wordt nog steeds gebruikt onder Sjite moslims de leiders vaarvan altijd direct moeten afstammen van Mohammed - dus die moeten weten hoe het hoort in de Islam). 

Dan kunnen jullie wel zeggen 'dat is MIJN Islam niet - maar wel van o.a. die fundi uit Afghanistan met zijn Koran citaat die het ellendig beroerde leven van miljoenen moslima's in Afghanistan, Iran, Pakistan, Yemen, Nigeria, S.A. ..... vertegenwoordigd.

En zo lang die wetten niet uit de 'sharia'verwijderd worden, en zo lang er in de Koran staat dat een echtgenoot zijn 'ongehoorzame vrouw' als een kind een 'zachte tik' (die hard aan kan komen) mag geven nadat hij haar eerst 'zijn bedde ontzegt heeft' zolang zal de ellende voor miljoenen moslima's blijven bestaan.

Hoe dan ook: Tijdelijke huwelijken mogen in de Islam:

"Iran talks up temporary marriages 
By Frances Harrison 
BBC News, Tehran 
zoals op: BBC.com 

"Unmarried Iranian couples can fall foul of strict Islamic morality laws 
Iran's Interior Minister, Mostafa Pour-Mohammadi, has started promoting temporary marriage as a solution to the country's social problems. 

Shia Islam allows a man and woman to marry for a fixed period of time, ranging from an hour to a century. 

A man can also have any number of temporary marriages - or sigheh, as they are known. 

However, Iranian society still looks down on temporary marriage as a cover for prostitution. 

Iran's interior minister, himself a cleric, said marriage was a human need and temporary marriage should not be used just for sex but to solve social problems. 

He said there needed to be a cultural change to allow this. 

He also said couples should marry at an earlier age. 

Strong taboo 

Iran first started promoting temporary marriage as an alternative to living in sin 15 years ago. 

The then President, Hashemi Rafsanjani, said it was a way for men and women to satisfy their sexual needs. 

Iran's police have recently cracked down on "un-Islamic" dress 
He even said there was no need for a cleric: the couple could read out an oath in private in order to marry. 

These days, some girls who want to travel with their boyfriends and be allowed to stay in the same hotel room or avoid arrest by the moral police might have a temporary marriage. 

Poor women who need financial support also do it. 

But on the whole there is still a strong taboo against the practice. 

One woman MP asked the interior minister if a man came to ask for the hand of his daughter in marriage, would he willingly tell him how many temporary marriages she had had. 

Another warned that promoting temporary marriages would cause thousands of problems. 

There are already tens of thousands of children from temporary marriages whose fathers will not acknowledge them and are therefore considered illegitimate. 

One Friday prayer leader has suggested that Iran needs a centre to help young people find spouses. 

Meanwhile, a hardline newspaper has complained that a travel agent in Tehran has been advertising holidays by the Caspian Sea for couples who want to have temporary marriages, offering accommodation and a cleric to register the marriage."

----------


## ewido

salam mijn naam is mounir ik ben 27 jaar en ik zoek een siriues vrouw ik hoop dat jij het bent mn msn is [email protected]

----------


## <V>

> _Geplaatst door nourrif_ 
> *Waar gaat dit heen?
> 
> Ik vraag me af waarom ben je dan gescheiden? 
> Op je 20 ste al gescheiden? 
> 
> Zo te zien was jouw huwelijkse feest langer dat het huwelijk zelf!!
> 
> 
> ps.: mijn bovenstaande vragen hoef je niet te beantwoorden; die zijn niet aan jou rechtstreeks gesteld; ik was alleen maar hard aan het denken.!!!*


Hhaaha,

----------


## <V>

> _Geplaatst door ewido_ 
> *salam mijn naam is mounir ik ben 27 jaar en ik zoek een siriues vrouw ik hoop dat jij het bent mn msn is [email protected]*


Meen je dat echt?  :Cool:

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door <V>_ 
> *Meen je dat echt? *


Denk wel dat hij het meent. Want er zijn nog gelukkig genoeg goeie mannen op de wereld die geen moeite mee hebben.

----------


## <V>

> _Geplaatst door Vicky_ 
> *Denk wel dat hij het meent. Want er zijn nog gelukkig genoeg goeie mannen op de wereld die geen moeite mee hebben.*


Ik vind het wel geinig. Mam, pap waar kennen jullie elkaar van?
Maroc.nl
Leuk!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door <V>_ 
> *Ik vind het wel geinig. Mam, pap waar kennen jullie elkaar van?
> Maroc.nl
> Leuk!*


Ja, vind ik ook. Mooiste ontmoeting toch?

----------


## kurosh

Hoi,
ben een heel leerlijk, ieve sportieve man en ben echt serieus op zoek naar een eerlijk en schoone vrouw om te direct trouwen en houd ook erg van kinderen en kon jou kind accepteren heel goed,

een foto van me is op fotobord,
ror uw reactie,
saeed.

----------


## Asianilias

> Er zijn nogal wat mogelijkheden onder Islam's officiele 'sharia' want 'even vlug trouwen' mag, kindhuwelijken mogen, vlug scheiden mag ook, en veelwijverij = vier vrouwen voor een en dezelfde moslimman.
> 
> En dit wordt nog steeds gebruikt onder Sjite moslims de leiders vaarvan altijd direct moeten afstammen van Mohammed - dus die moeten weten hoe het hoort in de Islam). 
> 
> Dan kunnen jullie wel zeggen 'dat is MIJN Islam niet - maar wel van o.a. die fundi uit Afghanistan met zijn Koran citaat die het ellendig beroerde leven van miljoenen moslima's in Afghanistan, Iran, Pakistan, Yemen, Nigeria, S.A. ..... vertegenwoordigd.
> 
> En zo lang die wetten niet uit de 'sharia'verwijderd worden, en zo lang er in de Koran staat dat een echtgenoot zijn 'ongehoorzame vrouw' als een kind een 'zachte tik' (die hard aan kan komen) mag geven nadat hij haar eerst 'zijn bedde ontzegt heeft' zolang zal de ellende voor miljoenen moslima's blijven bestaan.
> 
> Hoe dan ook: Tijdelijke huwelijken mogen in de Islam:
> ...



Hey vriend , kom hier aub niet praten over shia en Iran , want dat zijn geen moslims.
Shia = fitna.
Ik zal je even koran laten zien waarin staat dat wat shjiieten doen tegen de koran is.

----------


## Asianilias

Alle lof zij Allah en vrede en zegeningen zij met Zijn Boodschapper.

Het verschil tussen Ahl us-Soennah en Shiecah zit hem niet in n kwestie maar in vele. En van de grootste verschillen is wel dat Ahl us-Soennah genadevol spreken over de metgezellen en zeggen (interpretatie van de betekenis): 

“Onze Heer, vergeef ons en onze broeders die ons zijn voorafgegaan in het geloof en plaats in onze harten geen wrok jegens degenen die geloven. Onze Heer, voorwaar, U bent Zachtmoedig, Meest Barmhartige.” (Soerat al-Hasjr: 10)

Daartegenover, laten de Shiecah zich ongepast uit over de metgezellen en zij beschouwen hen als verdorven personen en afvalligen. Wat zij echter niet schijnen te begrijpen is dat het smadelijk bejegenen van de metgezellen tevens een belediging is aan het adres van de Boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij met hem), het Islamitische geloof en Allah persoonlijk.

Wat betreft het beledigen van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem); dit vanwege het feit dat een belediging aan het adres van de metgezellen een directe belediging is aan het adres van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem). Dit omdat een mens wordt beoordeeld naar zijn vrienden. Als het is dat zij werkelijk zo verdorven zijn, dan kan men er vanuit gaan dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) ook zo was. Allah behoede.

Wat betreft het beledigen van het geloof; dit vanwege het feit dat dit geloof door de metgezellen aan ons is overgedragen. Als zij dan werkelijk zo zijn zoals de Shiecah doen geloven, hoe kunnen wij dit geloof dan nog betrouwbaar achten, hierop bouwen en als leidraad naar Allah beschouwen.

Wat betreft het beledigen van Allah; dit vanwege het feit dat het onmogelijk is dat de Allerwijze dit soort mensen voor zijn allerbeste Profeet (vrede zij met hem) heeft uitgekozen om hem te vergezellen.

De Shiecah menen dat zij de aanhangers zijn van Ahl ul-Bayt (de familie van de Profeet vrede zij met hem). Dit terwijl de familie van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem), met cAli (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) voorop, het gedachtegoed van de Shiecah ten stelligste verwerpen. Hoe kan iemand dan een aanhanger zijn van een persoon die zich van hem distantieert.

Degenen die zich met recht de aanhangers van Ahl ul-Bayt kunnen noemen, zijn in werkelijkheid Ahl us-Soennah. Dit omdat zij hen hun volledige rechten toekennen. Het recht van het geloof en het recht van verwantschap aan de Profeet (vrede zij met hem). Zij gaan echter niet tot het extreme door hen goddelijkheid toe te kennen, of door te beweren dat zij meer recht hadden op de Profeetschap dan Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) en dergelijke zaken waaraan een aantal van de Shiecah zich schuldig maakt.

Tenslotte is het aan ons om de overtuiging van Ahl us-Soennati wal Djamaacah met betrekking tot de familie van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) en de metgezellen te verduidelijken, zodat de valsheid van de Shiecah boven water komt.

En Allah weet het beter.

Sheich Mohammed ibnoe Saalih al-cOethaymien

----------


## Asianilias

Het verschil tussen Ahl us-Soennah en ash-Shiecah is een verschil tussen dag en nacht, tussen Tawhied en Shirk, tussen gematigdheid en overdrijving, tussen de waarheid en de valsheid. Hieronder wordt een licht geworpen op enkele van hun valse, gevaarlijke en onislamitische noties.

De stichter van ash-Shiecah

Als wij vandaag de dag spreken over ash-Shiecah, dan hebben wij het voornamelijk over de groep mensen die bekend staat als al-Ithna cAshariyyah (de twaalfers) die tegenwoordig de meerderheid vormen van ash-Shiecah en woonachtig zijn in landen zoals Iran. De stichter van deze sekte is cAbdullah ibnoe Saba’ die van joodse komaf is, zoals de geleerden van ash-Shiecah zelf te kennen geven, waaronder de volgende sjiietische geleerden: al-Qommi, an-Noebakhti en al-Kasshi.[1]

De openbaring in verkeerde handen

Onder ash-Shiecah vinden wij tevens een groepering genaamd Al-Ghoraabiyyah (De kraaiachtigen) die menen dat de aartsengel Djibriel verward is geraakt en in plaats van de boodschap aan cAli te overhandigen, deze aan Mohammed heeft overhandigd.[2] 

De feilloosheid van de Koran ter discussie

De gematigden onder de geleerden van ash-Shiecah claimen dat de huidige Koran slechts n deel is van de oorspronkelijke Koran die uit negen delen bestaat en waarvan cAli alle kennis heeft.[3]

Ook leeft er onder hen de overtuiging dat de Koran verkeerde opvattingen, tegenstrijdigheden en verdraaiingen bevat. Zo meent hun grote exegesegeleerde al-Qommi dat er hele zinnen uit de Koran zijn wegvallen.[4] Kolayni heeft er een schepje bovenop gedaan door te beweren dat de oorspronkelijke Koran uit 17.000 verzen bestond.[5] Dit soort uitspraken kan als niets anders dan Koefr (ongeloof) worden bestempeld. 

De grootste geleerde van ash-Shiecah, Kolayni, vertelt in zijn boek ‘Al-Kaafi’: “De Koran waarmee Djibriel naar Mohammed is gekomen omvat 17.000 verzen.”[6] Ook wordt het feit dat het werkelijke aantal verzen van de Koran veel meer is dan het huidige aantal nog eens bevestigd door Al-Madjlisi en al-Maaznadhdaraani. Deze laatste schreef: “De verzen van de Koran tellen 6.500 en alles daarboven is komen te vervallen vanwege verdraaiingen.”[7]

Mohammed (vrede zij met hem) heeft zijn taak niet vervuld

----------


## Asianilias

De geleerden van ash-Shiecah menen dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) de Boodschap niet volledig heeft overgebracht en deze taak heeft overgelaten aan cAli. Zo zegt Shihaab ud-Dien an-Nadjafi: “De Profeet zat krap in zijn tijd en kreeg niet voldoende ruimte om alle religieuze zaken te onderrichten … En hij verkoos oorlogvoering boven het uitwerken van deze religieuze zaken.”[8] 

Ook zei de welbekende al-Khomeini: “Wij zeggen dat de Profeten er niet in geslaagd zijn hun doelstellingen te verwezenlijken en dat Allah aan het einde der tijd een persoon zal sturen die de doelstellingen van de Profeten zal vervullen.”[9] 

Uitnodiging tot Shirk

Al-Khomeini zegt dat het aanroepen van anderen dan Allah geen vorm van Shirk is, zolang men maar niet meent dat degene die aangeroepen wordt een god is. Het aanroepen van een ander dan Allah is volgens hem dus toegestaan, ongeacht of het hier nu gaat om een levende of overledene. Volgens hem is het zelfs toegestaan om stenen om hulp te vragen.[10]

Volgens de geleerden van ash-Shiecah heeft de stand van de sterren en planeten invloed op iemands geluk, zelfs is deze bepalend voor het binnentreden van het Paradijs. Zo zou Aboe cAbdillah hebben gezegd: “Wie op reis gaat of huwt, terwijl de maan zich in de stand van de Schorpioen bevindt, zal het Paradijs niet aanschouwen.”[11] 

Kennis van het Ongeziene is niet slechts voorbehouden aan Allah

De sjiieten beweren dat anderen naast Allah kennis hebben over het Onwaarneembare. Zo menen zij dat Aboe cAbdillah heeft gezegd: “Ik weet werkelijk wat zich in de hemelen en op de aarde bevindt. Tevens weet ik wat er in het Paradijs aanwezig is en weet ik wat er zich in het verleden heeft voorgedaan en wat zich in de toekomst zal voordoen.”[12]

Het geheim achter de instandhouding van de Islam

Volgens al-Khomeini is het geheim achter het behoud van de Islam gedurende de afgelopen veertien eeuwen het geween en gehuil om de dood van Hoessayn (moge Allah weltevreden met hem zijn) en het organiseren van bijeenkomsten omwille van hem.[13]

Het overdrijven in het prijzen van rechtschapen personen

De sjiieten geloven dat de Engelen zijn geschapen uit het licht van hun imams. Zo overleveren zij dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zou hebben gezegd: “Allah heeft uit het licht van het gezicht van cAli ibn Abi Taalib zeventigduizend Engelen geschapen. Zij vragen Allah om vergeving voor hem en zijn volgelingen tot aan de Dag der Opstanding.”[14]

Ook zei al-Khomeini: “Tot de fundamenten van onze methodologie behoort de wetenschap dat onze imams een positie innemen die niet weggelegd is voor een nabije Engel of een gezonden Profeet.”[15]

Tot hun meest absurde uitspraken behoort wel de uitspraak van hun geleerde al-cAlbaa’ ibnoe Dhiraac ad-Dawsi. Hij pleegde de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) namelijk te schofferen omdat hij zogenaamd gezonden was om naar cAli uit te nodigen, maar in plaats daarvan nodigde hij uit naar zichzelf.[16]

De woorden van hun imams zijn Openbaring

Tot hun stelregels behoort dat hun imams niets spreken, of dit is een Openbaring van Allah.[17]

----------


## Asianilias

De oorsprong van hun overtuiging

De Sjiieten geven zelf te kennen dat de stichter van de Sjiietische stroming een jood was, genaamd Ibnoe Saba' en dat cAli (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) de volgelingen van deze man heeft verbrand en afstand heeft genomen van zijn afgedwaalde ideeen.[1]

De Sjiieten zien de soennieten als Koeffaar

Zij zeggen: “Wij en zij (Ahl us-Soennah) hebben niet dezelfde god, noch dezelfde Profeet, noch dezelfde imam, want zij beweren dat hun Heer Degene is wiens Profeet Mohammed heette en de Kalifah daarna Aboe Bakr. Wij erkennen noch deze Heer, noch deze Profeet, want wij geloven dat de Heer die Aboe Bakr als opvolger van Zijn Profeet aanvaardt, niet onze Heer is en ook is Diens Profeet niet onze Profeet.”[2]

Zij zeggen: “Het verwerpen van n van onze twaalf imams is net als het verwerpen van alle Profeten.”[3] 

Zij zeggen: “Wie n van onze twaalf imams verwerpt is een afgedwaalde ongelovige die in aanmerking komt voor de eeuwige Hel.”[4]

Allah volgens de Sjiieten

Zij zeggen: “(Het woord) ‘Ah’ is n van de Schone Namen van Allah. Wie ‘Ah’ zegt, heeft Allah opgeroepen.”[5]

Zij zeggen: “Allah bezoekt al-Hoessayn ibnoe cAli, geeft hem een hand en gaat met hem zitten op een ligstoel.”[6]

De Koran volgens de Sjiieten

Zij zeggen dat de Edele Koran gewijzigd is en dat de echte Koran in het bezit is van hun verwachte Mahdi. [7]

Zij zeggen dat het zinsdeel “Aal Mohammed wa Aal cAli” uit de Koran is geschrapt”[8]

Zij zeggen: “Er bestaat een Soerah met de naam ‘al-Wilaayah’ die als volgt begint: ,,O jullie die geloven, gelooft in de beide lichten…” En het is cOthmaan ibnoe cAffaan die deze Soerah heeft doen vervallen.”[9]

Zij zeggen: “Leert jullie vrouwen Soerat Yoesoef niet en leest het niet aan hen voor, want deze Soerah staat vol van fitan (zaken die tot wanorde en anarchie leiden).”[10] 

De Profeet volgens de Sjiieten 

Zij zeggen dat cAli dapperder is dan de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) en dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) dapperheid niet in zich heeft.”[11] 

Zij zeggen: “De Profeet (vrede zij met hem) gaf altijd, voor het slapengaan, Faatimah een kus tussen haar borsten.”[12]

Al-Hassan, de kleinzoon van de Profeet, volgens de Sjiieten

Zij zeggen: “Al-Hassan ibnoe cAli is degene die de gelovigen schande heeft aangedaan door de eed van loyaliteit af te leggen aan Moecaawiyyah.”[13]

----------


## Asianilias

De vrouwen van de Profeet volgens de Sjiieten 

Zij zeggen: “cAa’ishah is na de dood van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) ongelovig geworden evenals een groot aantal van de metgezellen.”[14]

Zij zeggen: “cAa’ishah heeft ontucht gepleegd.”[15]

Zij zeggen: “cAa’ishah en Hafsah wilden samen de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) gif te drinken geven.”[16]

De metgezellen volgens de Sjiieten

Zij zeggen: “Alle metgezellen, uitgezonderd drie, zijn na de dood van de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) ongelovigen geworden, waaronder Aboe Bakr, cOmar, cOthmaan, Khaalid ibnoel Walied, Moecaawiyyah en al-Moeghirah ibnoe Shoecbah.”[17]

Zij zeggen: “Tot onze overtuiging behoort het zich distantiren van de vier afgoden; Aboe Bakr, cOmar, cOthmaan en Moecaawiyyah. Ook behoort het tot onze overtuiging zich te distantiren van de vier vrouwen; cAa’ishah, Hafsah, Hind en Oem ul-Hakam en iedereen die hen volgt. Ook moeten wij geloven dat deze personen de meest slechte schepsels van Allah op aarde zijn en dat het geloven in Allah, Zijn profeet en Zijn Imams niet mogelijk is zonder afstand te nemen van hun vijanden.”[18]

Zij zeggen: “Aboe Bakr en cOmar zijn ongelovigen en degene die hen liefheeft is ook een ongelovige.”[19]

Zij zeggen: “De reden waarom de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) Aboe Bakr koos als reisgezel voor zijn emigratietocht is omdat hij bang was dat als Aboe Bakr achter zou blijven, hij de ongelovigen van Qoeraysh naar de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zou leiden.”[20]

Zij zeggen: “Wanneer onze Mahdi komt, zal hij Aboe Bakr en cOmar weer tot leven brengen, kruisigen en verbranden. Ook zal hij cAa’ishah tot leven brengen en haar straffen.”[21]

----------


## Asianilias

Alle lof zij Allah en vrede en zegeningen zij met de laatste der boodschappers, Mohammed

Het overdrijven in het prijzen van cAli (Moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn)

Zij zeggen: “Allah heeft de Boodschapper (vrede zij met hem) tijdens de nacht van Micraadj toegesproken met de stem en de taal van cAli ibn Abi Taalib (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn).”[1]

Zij zeggen: “cAli ibn Abi Taalib(moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) is degene die de mensen over het Paradijs en de Hel zal verdelen, zo zal hij de inwoners van het Paradijs, het Paradijs doen binnentreden en de inwoners van de Hel, de Hel doen binnentreden.” [2]

Zij zeggen: “Allah zal degene die cAli heeft gehoorzaamd het Paradijs doen binnentreden, ook al heeft hij Allah niet gehoorzaamd. En Allah zal degene die cAli ongehoorzaam is geweest de hel doen binnentreden, ook al heeft hij Allah gehoorzaamt.”[3] 

Zij zeggen: “Allah heeft geen profeet gestuurd, of Hij heeft hem uitgenodigd bereidwillig of gedwongen te geloven in al-Wilaayiah (gezag) van cAli (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn).”[4]

Zij zeggen: “cAli zal het Paradijs eerder betreden dan de Profeet (vrede zij met hem).”[5]

Zij zeggen: “De donder is een zaak van jullie vriend.” Als er gevraagd wordt: “Wie wordt er bedoeld met onze vriend?” Dan antwoordden zij: “De leider der gelovigen cAli ibn Abi Taalib (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn).”[6]

Zij zeggen: “Eenieder die cAli ongehoorzaam is, is een ongelovige en wie iemand boven cAli plaatst, treedt daarmee buiten het geloof.”[7]

Het plaatsen van hun Imams boven de profeten

Zij zeggen: “Onze twaalf imams zijn beter dan alle profeten en boodschappers (vrede zij met hen).”[8]

Zij zeggen: “De imams van Shicah hebben kennis van het verleden en de toekomst en niets ontgaat hen en zij gaan enkel en alleen dood als zij dat willen.”[9]

Zij zeggen: “Er doen zich tussen ons en Allah zaken voor die niet weggelegd zijn voor vooraanstaande engelen en gezonden profeten.”[10]

Zij zeggen dat Allah, Zijn engelen, de profeten en de gelovigen het graf van de leider der gelovigen cAli ibn Abi Taalib (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn)bezoeken.”[11]

Zij zeggen: “Het lichaam van onze Mahdi is een joods lichaam.”[12]

Hun zogenaamde Mehdi

Zij zeggen: ,,onze Mehdi zal de heilige moskeeen in Mekkah en Medinah verwoesten, hij zal naar de wet van Aali David oordelen, Allah in het Hebreeuws toespreken en zal eenderde van de wereldbevolking doden.” [13]

Zij zeggen: ,,onze Mehdi zal terug komen om wraak te nemen op onze moslim vijanden en zal vrede sluiten met de Joden en de christenen.” [14]

Het aanbidden van graven

Zij zeggen: ,,Het bezoeken van het graf van al-Hoessain Ibnoe Ali (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) is beter dan het verrichten van de bedevaart naar het heilige huis van Allah.” Het is zelfs zo dat de bezoekers van het graf van al-Hoessain allemaal rein zijn, terwijl onder de bedevaarders naar Mekka zich bastaardkinderen bevinden.” [15]

Zij zeggen: ,,Karbalaa is de meest heilige islamitische plek die er is, het is zelfs heiliger dan Mekkah, Medinah en Bait al-Maqdes.” [16] 

Zij zeggen: ,,Het eten van de aarde van het graf van al-Hoessain is een genezing voor alle ziektes.” [17]

De haat die zij hebben jegens de inwoners van Mekkah en Medinah

Zij zeggen: ,,de inwoners van Mekkah begaan openlijk Kufr (ongeloof) en de inwoners van al-Madinah zijn zeventig keer erger dan de inwoners van Mekkah.” [18]

Hun geloof is Taqiah[19]

Zij zeggen: ,,degene die ons geloof geheim houdt, zal door Allah geerd worden en degene die ons geloof bekendmaakt, zal door Allah vernederd worden.” [20] 

Zij zeggen: ,,Hij heeft geen geloof, degene die geen Taqiah heeft.” [21]

Zij zeggen: ,,Alle mensen zijn bastaards, behalve ash-Shicah.” [22]

----------


## kurosh

wat een mooie naam heb je
ben serieus op zoek naar een goed en mooie vrouw om te gaan met haar trouwen
ben je in nederland?,
laat me graag snel van je te horen,
kan je me mailen naar:
[email protected]
saeed:

----------


## Layla00777

Die meid woont in Rotterdam goudserijweg lol :grote grijns:

----------


## kurosh

hoezo?

----------


## 888

> Die meid woont in Rotterdam goudserijweg lol


Dit weet jij dus ook. Ik ken haar al 4 jaar.

----------


## mohamed24091985

salam ik heet mohamed ben 22 jaar oud ben een puur soussie kom uit den haag en ben 1.90 lang zit op arabische les en de koran les wil meer over onze cultuur weten dat ik nog weet. maar ik wil vragen hoe oud je bent en van waar je vandaan komt ik hoop inshallah wat van je te horen groetjes mohamed

----------


## mohamed24091985

en wie van de soussia,s mijn msn wil hier heb je em dan alleen soussie sorry [email protected]

----------


## 888

> salam ik heet mohamed ben 22 jaar oud ben een puur soussie kom uit den haag en ben 1.90 lang zit op arabische les en de koran les wil meer over onze cultuur weten dat ik nog weet. maar ik wil vragen hoe oud je bent en van waar je vandaan komt ik hoop inshallah wat van je te horen groetjes mohamed


Zij zal nu 29 jaar zijn, toen ze hier een oproep deed was in 2005 was toen 26 jaar. Zie bovenaan.

----------


## moehiem

jij wil een ninja van haar maken

----------


## Gitana1

Salaam moehalaikoem

Amaai dat is hier echt wel lachen geblazen.

Hoe sommigen mannen kortzinnig kunnen zijn niet te doen. En anderen zeer openminded.

Is dat meisje ondertussen nu wel ofniet getrouwd??
Want door alle dingen heen, kon ik niet meer volgen.
Wat ik zo goed vind,of het oprecht is,is nog iets anders maar dat de meeste mannen blijkbaar gescheiden vrouwen op zich niet erg vinden en met kinderen ook al niet.

Is het omdat ze denken beter een goed meisje,die gescheiden is dan het onwetende ( meisjes waarvan ze niks van weten)

Alle ik hoop insha Allah dat jullie allemaal iemand vinden die bij jullie past, met de juiste intentie insha Allah

thalla fraskoem

Wa Salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## kurosh

ben wel geintresseerd in jou
mogen we meer kennis met elkaar te maken?,
kunt u een foto naar me te zenden ook?,
of
een afspraak te maken voor binnen kort?,
saeed,
salam.

----------


## Gitana1

Salaam moehalaikoem 

bedoel je mij???

Ten eerste,k heb geen foto's hier op staan,
en indien ik ze had zend ik ze naar niemand niet.
Ten tweede waarom zou ik afspreken??

K ben hier heus niet voor te daten ofzo, dat is niet aan mij besteed.
K vind sommigen hier te openminded maar ja,ieder zijn mening en visie.
K hou er gewoon van om te reageren dat is alles

Wacht gewoon je magteb af. En alles komt wel vanzelf hoor.

Groetjes

Wa salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## kurosh

ja ik bedoel jou,
gaan we op msn verder met elkaar praten?
[email protected]
ik ben ook niet op zoek daten alleen maar heb serieus doel dat gaan trouwen,
wacht op je reactie,
salam,
saeed.

----------


## 888

Ik vermoed dat ze gelukkig is getrouwd met een leuke en een eerlijke man uit mijn regio.

----------


## (lacht)

Ben ook op zoek naar een vrouw, stuur me e-mail: [email protected]

Niet afgeschrikt zijn door het e-mail adres!

----------


## kurosh

ben je in nederland? of kon je te komen naar?

----------


## Gitana1

Salaam moehalaikoem

Sorry maar k ga je heus niet toevoegen hoor.

Ik reageer alleen hier graag op topics dat is al.

Maar insha Allah gaan jullie allemaal wel iemand vinden die bij jullie past insha Allah.

Groetjes

wa salaam moehalakoem

----------


## Mo Texas

ik wil niet zeggen dat ik de waren 
ben maar we kunnen het proberen
 :tik:

----------


## Abd al-Rahman

Trouwen met een gescheiden vrouw valt bij allah s.w.t ook in het goede ! 

Ik Wens je het beste toe omwille van allah s.w.t en die kleine ook ..

Ik ga zelf ook langzaamerhand opzoek naar een goede vrouw het begint te prikkelen .. om de volgende stap te maken maargoed ik kwam toevallig lang om reacties te lezen hierop en nogmaals ik wens je heel veel succes met de kleine geef hem alle liefde die je nu over hebt !..

Abd'al-Rahman

----------


## radi76

hallo fatima ik ben ik ben radi en heb zelf ook een rot leven achter de rug ik ben een zacht persoon van karakter en ben romanties en kan goede gesprekken voeren en luisteren kom zelf uit eindhoven ken hier niemand en wil graag iemand leren kennen mischien ben ik de gene die jij zoekt
ik hoor het wel
mvg radi

----------


## elmahdi

Beste Fatima,

IK ben nabiel,ben 29 jaar,heb zwart haar,bruine ogen,ben .179 lang,weeg 70 kg.

Ik ben nooit getrouwd geweest,maar ik ben nu wel op zoek naar een eventuele partner,maagde vrouw is erg moeilijk voor me te vinden,daarom zoek ik ook naar gescheiden vrouwen.

Spreekt geachte fatima dit je aan,hoor ik graag je antwoord terug,kunnen we nader ons gesprek uitbreiden.Of je kunt me bellen op nummer 0611847061 .

Bijvoorbaat bedankt,

Wa alaikoem sallaam.

----------


## petrovski33

ik nederlandse man zou wel met je in contact willen komen, ben nog geen moslim maar wel bereid om moslim te worden, misshien kun jij mijn steun en toeverlaat in de toekomst zijn. groetjes peter.

----------


## tamso

beste mensen.
Ze is hier voor het laatst ingelogd in 2005.
Jullie jagen op een spook.

----------


## __Ghazel__

wat heb je in godsnaam uitspookt als je op je 20ste al getrouwd bent geweest, gescheiden bent en zelfs een kind hebt!

----------


## sadik17

hallo mlih cha ma ik kom ook uit nador laat me je amn worden gewoon reken op mij 0684272895

----------


## sadik17

ik ben sadik aangenaam omm kennis te mogen maken met je en insalalh ook met je vader en moeder

----------


## sadik17

hallo dames leuke marokkaanse man

----------


## meskali

[email protected]
Nou ik ben een man van 34jaar ben amazigh maar woon sinds kort in breda en je stelt wel veel eisen hoe ken je op grond van die eisen een man via internet vinden. in ieder geval wil je meer weten laat wat horen wat ik kan wel een hele verhaal hier zitten te vertellen maar ik wil ook weten wie jij bent!.Einde.
***************

----------

